# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  National Healthcare Will Require National RFID Chips

## FrankRep

> Identifying the means and methods by which the government will manage healthcare is not speculative: through the implantation of Radio Frequency Identification chips (RFID) into all persons within the governments healthcare system for purposes of prevention, detection and treatment of diseases. by Timothy Baldwin



*National Healthcare Will Require National RFID Chips*


Timothy Baldwin | The New American 
25 March 2010


Now that the healthcare bill has passed and been signed into law, one must inquire: How will the federal government keep track of the millions of persons in America now (supposedly) required to operate according to the federal governments healthcare program? Now that the federal government is responsible to ensure that millions of peoples health concerns are treated or eliminated, how will the federal government distribute, execute, and ration its resources paid for by tax dollars? Now that the federal government has a vested interest in the health of hundreds of millions of Americans, how will they ensure that the system itself can be maintained by the government?

Identifying the means and methods by which the government will accomplish their task is not speculative: through the implantation of Radio Frequency Identification chips (RFID) into all persons within the governments healthcare system for purposes of prevention, detection and treatment of diseases.

*RFID Chip*

What is the RFID chip? It is a small electronic computer device placed into the skin of a person that can used for identification, tracking, information storage and interfacing with external sources, such as for financial, business, commercial, governmental, educational, and medical institutions. In other words, an RFID can be utilized for every area of life.

Many legitimate and natural questions have been raised about RFID chips, like: What are the societal risks of the RFID chip? What are the foreseeable or likely governmental abuses? How does its implementation relate to the principles of freedom in a Constitutional Republic? Will I be able to maintain my rights of privacy and other liberties if I have an RFID implanted in my skin for societal and governmental purposes? The answers are very relevant, because it is known that the federal government will likely mandate that these RFID chips be implanted into all persons in America.

According to a recent article, one out of four Germans would willingly, without force of law, have a RFID chip placed inside their skin for societal and governmental purposes. Perhaps those in the United States are not much different. The idea of a microchip being implanted into your body for these purposes has been around for several years and is only becoming more popular and accepted.

*Advocates for RFID for Societal and Government Purposes*

Some of the most well-known and widely listened to news commentators and political leaders have advocated the use of RFID chips for societal and government purposes. Andy Rooney, news commentator on CBSs 60 Minutes, said on February 10, 2002: "Something has to change. They have to find a better way to identify the bad guys or the rest of us are gonna stay home and watch the world go by on television. We need some system for permanently identifying safe people. I wouldn't mind having something planted permanently in my arm that would identify me.''

While interviewing Scott Silverman (Applied Digital CEO), Sean Hannity said on October 24, 2008: [Parents are saying:] we cant even allow our kids to play in the front yard. Is there anything  technologically speaking  that [parents] can do that can help the situation, like a kidnapping. Is there, for example, a microchipwe can use for our kids? In the interview, Silverman describes a PLD, which is an acronym for Personal Locating Device, which is an RFID chip. This PLD is to be implanted into the body of the child or someone you are interested in tracking.

While Hannity initially presents the RFIDs use into the context of protecting children from being kidnapped, Silverman quickly admits the multi-function purpose of the RFID: It is the first implantable microchip for humans that has multiple security, financial and healthcare applications. Sean Hannitys response: I love this idea, Scott. Security, financial, and healthcare: These are the vast categories of use which would encompass all of human life and activity in America.

So, will the common person in America accept the implantation of an RFID for societal and government purposes? Some already are. Daniel Hickey, a retired Navy Commander, expresses his of-course-attitude when interviewed by Channel 5, WPTZ news: Theyve been putting them into dogs and cats for years. Its about time they put them into human beings. Perhaps like Germany, the numbers of those who accept this idea in America will only continue to grow.

*Plans for RFID Chips for Healthcare*

The facts already establish that certain infrastructure in America is being implemented to incorporate the use and application of the RFID chip. Today, hospitals throughout America are already implementing RFID technology and have begun implanting RFID chips into their patients for medical purposes.

Openly, a number of U.S. hospitals have begun implanting patients with RFID tags and using RFID systems, usually for workflow and inventory management. There are various groups that openly advocate for the use of RFID chips for all medical patients. As a result of this movement, many predict that the investment value of RFID technology will increase exponentially and dramatically, making many people very rich.

Even the Department of Homeland Security has indicated it likes the concept of RFID chips. For what purpose does Homeland Security like RFID chips to be implanted into peoples skin? You name it.

Not surprisingly then, the federal government has made significant strides towards the reality of implanting RFID chips into Americans, by passing laws requiring the use of RFID technology, like the Real ID Act. There is, without question, a push by the private industry, investors, and the federal government to accept and (as time will tell) force this type of technology for security, financial and healthcare purposes.


*Pre-Obama Nationalization of Healthcare and Use of RFID*

What few people know is that the federal government has been making attempts to national the healthcare system for years, relating back to the Clinton administrations push to create a National Identification for medical purposes, and the continuing during the Bush administration.

To effectuate a national healthcare system, the federal government advances the use of RFID technology to be used in each medical patient for healthcare purposes. More than just for the treatment of the patient, the federal government proposes a nationwide electronic health care information network for research and disease prevention.

Without equivocation, on October 19, 1992, Health and Human Services (HHS) Secretary Louis W. Sullivan, said: "It is our intention to act on our own and with the private sector in every area where we have authority to bring the new electronic network into being. It was this same electronic network of healthcare that was advanced by G.W. Bush during his administration: Strengthening the health care safety net is a necessary part of improving American's access to care.

To the federal government, the purpose of creating a nationalized electronic safety network was to research to improve the prevention, detection and treatment of diseases. As became law under the Medicare Prescription Drug Improvement and Modernization Act of 2003, the federal government recognized their role in disease management programs through their healthcare safety network. Then, one year after the FDA approved the full use of the RFID chips in humans, by executive order in 2005, G.W. Bush ordered HHS to create a nationwide interoperable health information technology infrastructure.

In conjunction with and to the end of creating a nationwide health information infrastructure, HHS is to advance the development, adoption, and implementation of health information technology standards nationally through collaboration among public and private interests that are consistent with current efforts of the Federal Government [for the prevention, detection and treatment of diseases]. This collaboration with public and private interests easily identifies the method by which this national safety network system will be effectuated: RFID technology.

Some of the most highly influential medical groups and organizations propose not only that the private industry utilize RFID technology, but also that the federal government use its policy-making power to advance its use of an electronic healthcare safety network and to abandon the old methods. In short, each patient will and should be required to possess an RFID chip before getting medical treatment.

*The New Healthcare Application*

Today, the federal government has more motivation and incentive than ever to create and mandate a national safety network system. They have been working on it for 20 years or more, but its reality is with us today. The federal government now has the responsibility and power to control much (if not all) of the regulations and systems used in the medical industry, including how patients will be identified, processed, and treated through the system. Its vested interest in the entire medical industry and in the cost of healthcare for each person will undoubtedly create a system of control upon the lives of those within its system.

To do this, facts reveal that the federal government will utilize RFID chip technology and will require every person within the healthcare system to receive this chip into their bodies. For some Americans, this may be acceptable, just as it is for one out of four persons in Germany. For others Americans, this is going to be a serious and fundamental line in the sand.

Consequently, these questions must be asked. Who will submit? Who will resist? What will the states do to protect their citizens from these mandates? What will the states do to require their citizens to comply with these mandates? What will the individual do to receive medical treatment who does not take this chip? Where will the individual go to receive quality medical treatment if all medical facilities require that you have this RFID chip? What penalties will be imposed upon those who do not take this chip?

These are all questions which must be answered and realized, because inevitably, the federal government will in fact implement a RFID chip system.


*SOURCE:*
http://www.thenewamerican.com/index....nal-rfid-chips

----------


## DamianTV

> ...
> 
> through the *IMPLANTATION* of *Radio Frequency Identification chips (RFID)* into *ALL PERSONS* within the government’s healthcare system for purposes of 
> 
> ...


Can this get any more invasive?

Um, yeah, ya know what, maybe I shouldnt ask that...

---

Edit:  Need a new link.  The one Im trying to hit might be out of date, but all it is giving is a 404.  Im glad you posted the whole article...

---

Re-edit:  Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that RFID Chips can cause Cancer in Pets.  What a great idea!  Chip your animal and give it cancer.  Oh, it gives your pet cancer?  Ooooh, we should chip people too then!

http://www.rense.com/general90/chip.htm

----------


## Travlyr

Found this in the comments section:

 hellferbreakfast  said: "I'll take their chip if they'll take mine. Mine's just a little heavier. (230 grains to be exact)."

----------


## phill4paul

Well sure this is the end run around REAL ID. If they didn't have this the the National workers card was in the wings.
  Silly Americans for thinking the Fed wouldn't get their way.

----------


## pcosmar

The chips are only one aspect.
http://www.informationweek.com/news/...leID=196802844

The implications are downright prophetic.

----------


## LibForestPaul

rfid is  a red herring

How one implements a GLOBAL identification scheme is irrelevant
IRIS scanning
http://www.nationaldefensemagazine.o...toTakeOff.aspx


It is the fact that you will need an identifying number to:
Drive (License)
Obtain healthcare (Government Payer)
Obtain benefits (Government Unemployement, Government disability, Government long-term care, Government old-age pension)
Live (work/employement) (Government tracking of eligibility)
Finance (International Banking Cartel) (Interesting seeing this is not government controlled)

etc.
Bio-informatics, pin numbers, unique identifier...


Note: After listing all of this, it similar to being inducted into the Armed Forces.

----------


## Travlyr

I hope I don't have to wear this on my forehead to get healthcare or food!

----------


## Travlyr

> rfid is  a red herring
> IRIS scanning
> http://www.nationaldefensemagazine.o...toTakeOff.aspx


Barcodes!  We don't need no "stinkin barcodes!"

----------


## jkr

4 get the tin foil hat, lets start a company making Faraday cage walets


http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Make_a_Faraday_Cage_Wallet

----------


## LibForestPaul

> I hope I don't have to wear this on my forehead to get healthcare or food!


Oh yes you will...
Hector Hoyos' iris scanners could wipe out identify theft.
"Rainmakers' smallest scanners, able to fit inside a BlackBerry or iPhone, could one day secure mobile transactions with a quick snapshot of a user's iris."

http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2010/04...mepagechannels

How else will we stop "illegal hordes" from getting free health care, and our jobs.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I'm just not finding anything like this in the text of the bill itself

----------


## KCIndy

Look at the bright side.

This should spur a big surge in the black market for fake RFID chips... just slice out the old one and pop in the new one and suddenly Bob Jones can become Joe Smith.

I wouldn't be surprised if someone figures out how to reprogram a supposedly "tamper resistant" RFID chip.  For any technology, there's always a way to hack it, work around it, or subvert it.  Look how fast the recent iPhones were cracked, and usually by 14 year old kids at that.  

We're just going to have to start thinking outside the box.  Way outside.

----------


## Travlyr

> I'm just not finding anything like this in the text of the bill itself


There are what 2700 pages?? Keep looking... and I will too.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> There are what 2700 pages?? Keep looking... and I will too.


Text search functions are your friend.  Zero "RFID" hits.  Zero "Chip" hits.  Zero "implant" hits.  What else should I be searching for?

----------


## DamianTV

You cant search the pages of the bill directly. 

Think Patriot Act.  A lot of the stuff that was listed in the Patriot Act would be Refer to IRS Code 237891273567812346 Subsection B8756875 Paragraph 87689 Line 9278356;  Change the comma to a semi-colon.  Some parts of the patriot act, that is literally how you have to reference it.  Side by side with IRS Code and what ever other laws are changed.

Hint.  Those arent typographical corrections either.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> You cant search the pages of the bill directly. 
> 
> Think Patriot Act.  A lot of the stuff that was listed in the Patriot Act would be Refer to IRS Code 237891273567812346 Subsection B8756875 Paragraph 87689 Line 9278356;  Change the comma to a semi-colon.  Some parts of the patriot act, that is literally how you have to reference it.  Side by side with IRS Code and what ever other laws are changed.
> 
> Hint.  Those arent typographical corrections either.


I open the bill on my screen, I hit "find," and I type in the string I am trying to find.  That is a pretty direct means of searching the text of the bill, IMHO.  Changing a comma to a semicolon does not affect a requirement for implantable RFID chips.  If anybody thinks they have identified a passage that mandated inplantable RFID chips, please post the section here, and I will be glad to look it up.

I am asking because if this were true, it would make it dead simple to kill this bill.  I actually WANT this to be true, because if it were, we could send this bill to the dead-letter office by Friday.

But it's just not the case.

----------


## teacherone

^^ cuz it's not true...just crazy paranoia

there was something posted a while back about marking medical machinery with chips???

----------


## Travlyr

> Text search functions are your friend.  Zero "RFID" hits.  Zero "Chip" hits.  Zero "implant" hits.  What else should I be searching for?


*All I could find so far... :*
HR 3590 EAS/PP 
(i) ELIGIBILITY FOR A HEALTHPLAN 
AND HEALTH CLAIM STATUS.The set of 
20  operating rules for eligibility for a health 
21  plan and health claim status transactions 
22  shall be adopted not later than July 1, 
23  2011, in a manner ensuring that such oper- 
24  ating rules are effective not later than
25  January 1, 2013, and may allow for the use of 
1 a machine readable identification card.

----------


## FrankRep

Page 66 - Healthcare Bill.

http://democrats.senate.gov/reform/p...-as-passed.pdf




> HR 3590 EAS/PP 
> ‘‘(i) ELIGIBILITY FOR A HEALTHPLAN 
> AND HEALTH CLAIM STATUS.—The set of 
> 20  operating rules for eligibility for a health 
> 21  plan and health claim status transactions 
> 22  shall be adopted not later than July 1, 
> 23  2011, in a manner ensuring that such oper- 
> 24  ating rules are effective not later than
> 25  January 1, 2013, and may allow for the use of 
> 1 a *machine readable identification card*.



*Coming Soon: National ID Cards?
Recently passed Real ID Act undermines civil rights, critics charge.*

PC World
*May 31, 2005*

...
*Machine Readable = RFID?*

The requirement that licenses incorporate a "machine-readable technology" is similarly vague. Already, 47 states--all but Alaska, Oklahoma, and Wyoming--have a bar code or a magnetic stripe. Either one would satisfy the law's mandate, as would radio frequency ID (RFID), a broadcast technology planned for upcoming electronic U.S. passports.

The broad language of the new law "really allows for many possibilities," says Neville Pattinson, director of technology and government affairs at the U.S. headquarters in Austin, Texas, of the European company Axalto, which makes smart cards. A small computer chip in each card stores information and may include features such as encryption. Axalto makes both contactless chips, which use RFID, and contact chips, which must be touched to be read. The company is bidding to supply the contactless chips for the new passports.

Many privacy and travel groups have strongly protested against using chips with RFID in passports because they can be read from a distance. Broadcasting such passport data could make targets of American travelers, they say.

The Smart Card Alliance, an industry group that includes Axalto, is pushing to use smart-card technology in driver's licenses. Pattinson says contact chips would be more appropriate, but contactless chips with RFID would also satisfy the law's requirements.

A Department of Homeland Security spokesperson, Jared Eagan, says he is not aware of any discussions regarding the technology that might be used.
...


*SOURCE:*
http://www.pcworld.com/article/12107..._id_cards.html

----------


## Zippyjuan

I belive that it is true that the bill discusses implantable devices- but they are talking about things like pacemakers and stents and artificial joints like hips and knees.   This sounds too much like the "death panel" hype.  Politics of fear once again. But hey, it works.   Most people don't bother to check up on what the facts really are.   Show me the text or it ain't in there.  

A "machine readable identification card" can be one like your driver's license, student ID card, gym membership card, or HMO membership card- something with a magnetic strip on it or yes, possibly a chip in it.  This does not necessarily mean "mandatory RFID implants for everybody!"

----------


## LibForestPaul

bottom page 272 to 277 
interesting amalgamation of Treasury, Homeland Security Social Security...

----------


## LibForestPaul

Well that was quick
p1601



> Subtitle C—Nationwide Program
> 4
>     for National and State Back-
>     ground Checks on Direct Patient
>     Access Employees of Long-term
>     Care Facilities and Providers





> (3) REQUIRED   FINGERPRINT CHECK AS PART OF
> 13 CRIMINAL HISTORY BACKGROUND CHECK.—The          proce-
> 14 dures established under subsection (b)(1) of such sec-
> 15 tion 307 shall—

----------


## LibForestPaul

> ‘‘(3) WELLNESS   PROGRAMS SUBJECT TO RE-
> 15 QUIREMENTS.—If   any of the conditions for obtaining
> 16 a premium discount, rebate, or reward under a
> 17 wellness program as described in paragraph (1)(C) is


I'll give you a dollar if you put down the twinkie? p89

----------


## Travlyr

> I'll give you a dollar if you put down the twinkie? p89


A "real" dollar... or a federal reserve dollar?

----------


## raystone

> I open the bill on my screen, I hit "find," and I type in the string I am trying to find.  That is a pretty direct means of searching the text of the bill, IMHO.  Changing a comma to a semicolon does not affect a requirement for implantable RFID chips.  If anybody thinks they have identified a passage that mandated inplantable RFID chips, please post the section here, and I will be glad to look it up.
> 
> I am asking because if this were true, it would make it dead simple to kill this bill.  I actually WANT this to be true, because if it were, we could send this bill to the dead-letter office by Friday.
> 
> But it's just not the case.



The acronym CHIP was in the original house version.  It abbreviated: Children's Health Insurance Program .   CHIP was misconstrued as RFID by some, and took off among some bloggers.   Not saying this bill is constitutional and doesn't need to be repealed.  But my info is RFID is not part of it.

----------


## Matt Collins

Is the author Chuck Baldwin's son?


.

----------


## FrankRep

> Is the author Chuck Baldwin's son?


*Tenth Amendment Center:*

*Tim Baldwin* is an attorney who received his Juris Doctor degree from Cumberland School of Law at Samford University in Birmingham, Alabama. He is a former felony prosecutor for the Florida State Attorneys Office and now owns his own private law practice. He is author of a soon-to-be-published new book, entitled FREEDOM FOR A CHANGE. Tim is also one of Americas foremost defenders of State sovereignty. See his website.

----------


## devil21

> A "machine readable identification card" can be one like your driver's license, student ID card, gym membership card, or HMO membership card- something with a magnetic strip on it or yes, possibly a chip in it.  This does not necessarily mean "mandatory RFID implants for everybody!"


Then we're right back to REAL ID national ID cards that the people and the states overwhelming have already *rejected*.  Zippyjuan, you're welcome to take a shiny USA ID card with RFID implanted (you know it will be) but please leave me out of it.

Of course the real point is that the natural progression will be to eventually bypass the cards (with a "lost or stolen" propaganda campaign around it, no doubt) in favor of voluntary implantable chips.  Then not long after, they become not-so-involuntary.

All the while this is going on, RFID reading technology will be put up all over.  Everything will slowly but surely move to a chip-only environment.  Cash likely goes away, grocery stores accept only RFID payments, etc.  Police will have small RFID scanners that will allow them to scan everybody they walk past for "flags" in the system and arrest on the spot.  Your chip can be turned off entirely?  Stuff like that.

----------


## White Knight

This will never happen. Secession would be the result.

----------


## DamianTV

Mmm Hmm.  And the U.S.S.R. is too big and too powerful to fail.

/failblog

USSR also was comprised of its own form of states.  When it collapsed, think about what happened there.

When the Economy collapses here, it will be an effort to move people away from physical paper cash to digital cash, linked to their RFID ID's.  The RFID's will be promoted as being more secure because you "cant steal digital money with a gun" so it will probably start off with RFID ID's being a form of a physical card that you can carry on your person, but you will be so tied to it that you cant leave it at home.  Papers, papers please.  So then they will "discover" that "digital money" can be stolen by stealing a persons RFID card, which will then be replaced with the idea that IMPLANTS are better, of course being voluntary, then becoming involuntary a few years afterwards.

So, states dont need Secession, they just need to be so financially unstable that they try to untie themselves from what is dragging them down, which of course, will be the Federal Govt.

----------


## White Knight

Believe what you wish, no state would ever go along with the federal government forcing its citizens to implant chips against their will.  It's right in the Bible anyway.

----------


## DamianTV

What the $#@! does the bible have to do with the Communist Manifesto?  Er, um, I mean the Democratic Platform?  

Yeah, Jesus was hanging around on the cross telling everyone "Watch out when a country that doesnt exist yet that will have used to embrace liberty and freedom of its people and religious freedom from persecution will want to stick another thing that hasnt been invented yet into every person on the planet to monitor every individual for purposes of control".  ANd ya know what?  That 666 thing?  I dont have a birthmark on the back of my head, oh and in latin, six is SEX, which is sex sex sex.  What do we have on TV?  Sex Sex and More Sex.  Youre whole 666 mark of the beast is absolute bull$#@!.  Oh but Jesus was a prophet.  Yeah, so was the illegal mexican named Jesus Ortiz that got high on drugs and saw god in an arrangement of his cheerios.

Its called COMMON SENSE.  Yeah, intelligent people write $#@! like that.  Intelligent people like Thomas Paine, Ben Franklin, Tom Jefferson.  Common Sense is applied to ways of life to conclude if Jack Be Nimble jumps over a candlestick, he is gonna end up with a french fried Dick!  Stick your hand on in a fire and youre gonna get burned.  Common Sense.  Conclusions derived from experience.  To call George Washington a "prophet", or Ben Franklin "a seer" because they could foresee the abuses of government when it is allowed to run aloof is about as psychic who likes to cook toast in the bathtub predicting they will die of electrocution.

QUit giving us youre bible bull$#@! babblespeak that its in your bible.  It aint my bible, and quit threatening me with your god will send me to hell for my name and not believing in the "right" god.

/STFU

---

Now, as far as the state ever going along with the fed forcing citizens to get implants, here is how they do it.  They sell the idea.  Thats all they need to do.  Once a person is onboard with the idea as being good, it isnt against their will when they WANT to get it implanted.  RFID implants do have some advantages, and some disadvantages.  Sales people always focus on the advantages or the strengths of their products or ideas.  WHen the sheeple of the country believe it is better to get an RFID implanted ID and not offer resistance, and that percentage hits 50.1% of the populus, the other 49.9% who do not want to get chipped will be forced to do so.  Unfortunately, 50.1% is how democracies take away the rights of the 49.9%.  A lot, not all, but a lot of the idea of getting implants has to do with people's perception of being tracked.

----------

